# The "What's On My Mind" box...



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

I would just like to know, If you have "free range" to say "what's on your mind!" without someone saying "You can't write that!" Because, if it is what is ON your mind - why can't you be able to say it? It is only Your Thoughts! Correct?

or, No? It would be nice to have some Authority give some guidance here, because I wouldn't want to get in trouble for having a troubled mind...!

DB.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

I got "Do Not Open!" on my Mind Box.... heHehe.. That's what you get for peeking!


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

I mean, How much trouble can you get in, for having an "Open Mind"?


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

A lot depends on refrigeration, i'm afraid.... There's also a lot to be said in regard to just how diseased the mind was before the opening? The civilized world often wears a most unreasonably sensitive nose... Offended, the nose turns swiftly upward! Of course the eyes and ears naturally follow, and nobody learns a dam thing!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 68814


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

treefork said:


> download.jpg


I don't know what you mean by putting this up, but I find this post VERY offensive. I'm seeing a side of you that I really hoped didn't exist, Marty. I mean, is this really what you're all about? Well, I guess everyone knows now. You must be pissed....


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 68817


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

treefork said:


> images (20).jpg


...this is why I go to great efforts to avoid cameras; this poor schmuck got himself photographed in better than my Sunday best...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

treefork said:


> images (20).jpg


Now "that!" is a side of Madonna I hadn't seen!



Imperial said:


>


Yeah! FLUFF! Sometimes the kind you see when sweeping the floor, sometimes the other stuff!! It doesn't overly bother people..

"Oh, bother! My head is full of fluff!" [I suppose that's 'one' way of saying it..]

But from the OTHER comment/advice... I will understand how the "What's On Your Mind Box" should be written: "What's on your mind that isn't the truth but no-one will find offensive because no-one really cares anyway...it "just might be amusing for others!"

Got it! Thankyou all and one!

DB


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Now Tentacle, Treefork..I didn't come here to cause divisions - it's just that when "someone" makes a post that is antagonistic - I get a little protective of what I would like to call "my mates"... That is no reason for animosity to develop among the rest of us; just because of the idiocy of a particular "one". Ok?


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I tend to type out a response or status or new thread and stare at it for a while, thinking, "now, I think that's funny/poignant/apt to a certain situation...buuuuuuut...nope." and delete it. Not out of fear of reprimand but because I seriously don't want to offend anybody. If I answered truthfully to "what's on my mind" I'm sure I'd have a lot less friend, a lot more enemies, and a lot fewer places I could show my face in public. Then there are those times when funk that, they deserve that shiz.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

TSM said:


> I tend to type out a response or status or new thread and stare at it for a while, thinking, "now, I think that's funny/poignant/apt to a certain situation...buuuuuuut...nope." and delete it. Not out of fear of reprimand but because I seriously don't want to offend anybody. If I answered truthfully to "what's on my mind" I'm sure I'd have a lot less friend, a lot more enemies, and a lot fewer places I could show my face in public. Then there are those times when funk that, they deserve that shiz.


That's a good strategy...I tend to shoot from the hip, & try to stand by it. I'll edit for grammar/spelling, but try not to mess with content. Unless I say something I still think about a few minutes later -then I ammend...


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

DogBox said:


> I mean, How much trouble can you get in, for having an "Open Mind"?


 they put me on death row if I said what's on mine but do agree I should be able to say what I want to say.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Hmm I am sure some time in your life you have seen the statue of the 3 Monkeys....See No Evil..Hear No Evil..Speak ..No Evil..

so mum's the word....In a Public Forum..If you can say or post some thing nice..Don't post it....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

I Thankyou! all for your sentiment and honesty. It's obvious we care about each other and a forum we truly enjoy meeting on and swapping ideas and knowledge and having a laugh...

I don't think anyone should be ashamed in wanting a good sense of friendship among all who post here and get a 'bit upset' at those who only see another's misfortune as a reason for ridicule. I certainly don't want to see that type of comment here and I am sure, more than a few others don't want to see it either. May "Goodwill" prevail.

Ever since I have 'fluff' on my mind it's become kinda cosy! ...wonder if eeyore has it too?


----------

